# Vintage 1937 Prewar Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe



## tomsjack (Mar 16, 2020)

Vintage 1937 Prewar Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1937-Prewar-Schwinn-Autocycle-Deluxe/184212640175?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

The seller is not very responsive to questions.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The seller is not very responsive to questions.



It's still pretty early out here on the left coast.
Pics for archive; Not mine.
It wouldn't surprise me if this is a CABEr's ad though.




































*1937 Prewar Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe Completely Restored. Only the Best Plater and Parts Used.  Bike was Professionally Painted and Pinstriped.  Bicycle has the Very Hard to Impossible to Find Original Shorty Lever (not the repop like most bikes).  Also has a Very Nice Correct Original Prewar Brake Cable.  Original Jewel Tank with Original Glass Jewels, Original Schwinn Fender Bomb, Original 6 Hole Chrome Carrier, Beautiful Rechromed 36 - 38 Seiss Lights.  New Old Stock Rear Deluxe Reflector, Bob U. Restored Pogo Seat.  Speedo Housing is a Nice Reproduction with Repo Buttons and Original BF Goodrich Tires.   Bike does have a few Scratches due to Time and Display and a torn handle grip.  Please Look at the Pictures and ask All Questions.  All Sales Final and No Refunds.  Shipping 48 U.S. States and Puerto Rico.  $200. Flat Rate for Shipping.  Payment within 24 hours of close of Bid or Purchase.  Good Luck!  Seller reserves the right to end auction early.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> It's still pretty early out here on the left coast.
> Pics for archive; Not mine.
> It wouldn't surprise me if this is a CABEr's ad though.
> View attachment 1156794
> ...




This was listed before and I sent questions and received a response that he would get back to me-didn't. Sent a reminder-no response?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 16, 2020)

*Perhaps its me,,but the stance looks off a tad up front,,Is the fork bent???or am I*


----------



## stoney (Mar 16, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Perhaps its me,,but the stance looks off a tad up front,,Is the fork bent???or am I*




Unless it is the power of suggestion I also see a slight bend? I believe, in the first picture.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 16, 2020)

What’s eBay charging these days? 
Do you guys ride restored bicycles like this? I could imagine not wanting to ride it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

10% on bikes with a max of $750. Why not ride a restored bike? Why not ride an original bike? Riding is what they were made for. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Mar 16, 2020)

This was on L.A. CraigsList a few weeks ago for $8500


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

hm. said:


> This was on L.A. CraigsList a few weeks ago for $8500




Yep and that CL ad was posted here on the site which is how I contacted the seller. Evidently either didn't want to answer questions or in no hurry to sell. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> 10% on bikes with a max of $750. Why not ride a restored bike? Why not ride an original bike? Riding is what they were made for. V/r Shawn



10% for sale price.  10% on shipping costs.  Another 3% for paypal.  Adds up


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> 10% for sale price.  10% on shipping costs.  Another 3% for paypal.  Adds up




Nope 10% is on the final value fee which includes shipping. PP is a separate 3% fee though so on a $10000 sale he will net $8700 which was his CL asking price plus shipping. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Nope 10% is on the final value fee which includes shipping. PP is a separate 3% fee though so on a $10000 sale he will net $8700 which was his CL asking price plus shipping. V/r Shawn



Adds up the same.  Bike will not move without answering questions.  I saw it on Craigslist also.  Buyer needs to work it a bit to make it go away.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 16, 2020)

I’d probably take it for a spin. I had a bike once that was professionally painted and pinstriped, then one day I parked the bike and some hellish wind gust knocked the bike over and chipped the rack and fender, I was never the same after


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 16, 2020)

Seller is a good dude.  Locally here in So Cal.  Spent some time, money and considerable effort to restore the bike...
I believe he did the paint work himself....vintage car guy, really cared about the finished product.  The only thing cut corners is the dash board..
a decent quality reproduction.
OH CRAP did I just use the word 'decent' and 'reproduction' in the same sentence?
We Must be near the 'end times'......

Bike was also on CL for quite a bit less, a reasonable deal actually.
I can have the seller contact a Serious buyer direct.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 18, 2020)

I’ve seen this bike in person. It’s a nice restored bike in a desirable color with mostly original parts and a few quality reproduction parts. It’s turn key done - display or ride. Seller is negotiable-
I’ve agreed to pack and ship so it will be handled carefully.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like a killer bike.


----------



## Axlerod (Mar 31, 2020)

1motime said:


> 10% for sale price.  10% on shipping costs.  Another 3% for paypal.  Adds up



Not only is it the 10%, 10%, 3%. The seller pays tax on the sale as well. Everyone has hands in your pocket.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Two members have have offered to broker the deal offline so you could save those fees as well as negotiate a better price. So unless you are just stupid you contact Mark or Bob and do the deal. For some reason this kinda reminds me of bench racing...


----------

